# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Einscan-S 3D scanner >  Computer Configuration not suitable ..

## eTraxx

I got this .. "Computer configuration is not suitable for high precision scanning, suggest to select lower detail."

Ummmm. Ok. Does anyone have an idea what they are talking about? RAM perhaps? Curious minds want to know ..

----------


## scobo

I had that come up when I tried max quality. I just ignored it and the scan came out fine.  :Smile: 
It probably is do with ram I would guess.
To be honest, I can't see any difference between max and medium quality anyway.

----------

